# Deciding on an 07 Altima



## Sgillispie (Mar 25, 2007)

Recently ive been looking into the 07 altima 3.5. I prefer the fastest trim so i guessed that was the 6 speed Se. However i cant exactly make up my mind, Ive also looked at the mazdaspeed 6 the 06 lancer evoulution(although priced a little higher) the suburau impreza wrx. i Know a want a sporty sedan. Roomy and luxury is also appreciated. I was just wondering what you guys honeslty think about these cars.


----------



## kHodE (Feb 27, 2007)

i hear you i like the mazda 6 its a nice car, the lancer has great warranty and the wrx is one of my dream cars , the this is with the wrx i think interiors in all subbies is just boring, and i dont know about the lancer but i have a eclipse right now i one thing that ill never buy again is car with plastic dash (my eclipse has one) right after you clean it u can see the rag marks from wiping and in the cold it makes more noise, and it just looks cheap, th e 6 i never really looker at much i came close to buying a 3 sport back in october kinda glad i didnt, but withthe 3 i found 2 things i didnt like with it, the door arm rest were way to small, u hit abump and your arm falls off, and the heated seats , theres no in between its either off or burn your ass, now this is the 3 the 6 may be different
i would just read alot of reivews to narrow ur decision down, presonnally im selling my eclipsena nd going with the altima 3.5 se unless i find something else that i love , but right now nissan is the way for me, and going by all the reviews ive read and test drives, im likeing the altima, there have been some bad reviews and problems but u gotta remember that there is now car or company that wont have there problems


----------



## Sgillispie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you very much Khode. Yeah the subuarus had very similar interior as the evo. Since im il usally be enjoying the car from the inside interior is very important. The truth is i like all the cars from a first glance. I just dont know how they hold and how long they are enjoyable.


----------

